# 1st time campervan owners!



## vidaloca (Nov 5, 2017)

Hi,

Just bought a campervan for family of 4 and dog. Been on a few campsites now and loving it. Going to try and "wild camp" in it soon but a bit nervous.. Any tips? kids want to go to see Edinburgh so thinking East Lothian and read a tip re Dunbar and North Berwick on this forum. Just worried someone tries to move us along. Is it acceptable to park in any car park?? Sorry, as i say, bit nervous.


----------



## The laird (Nov 5, 2017)

No not any car park ,there’s different rules and regulations ,scotland is a bit different to England regarding wilding.This has been stated before and it’s not a sell on but I recommend you become a full member this then allows you to access various areas throughout the uk and afar.if you don’t want to join you can post for a member to suggest a spot for an area you want but imho full membership is the best way to go.


----------



## shawbags (Nov 5, 2017)

You might want to look at joining the mnational trust if you join the Scottish one it's cheaper, you will be able to visit many places with free parking and I think they allow or tolerate overnight parking , look into it it could be very beneficial to you , enjoy :drive:


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 5, 2017)

Hi and welcome from ulster,my grandads granny came from dunbar,nice place and i have been there twice.:wave:


----------



## jeanette (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi and:welcome::camper:


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi and welcome along.


----------



## Old Git (Nov 6, 2017)

Hello enjoy great bunch of people:welcome::welcome:


----------



## vidaloca (Nov 9, 2017)

signed up for membership , thanks all


----------



## The laird (Nov 9, 2017)

vidaloca said:


> signed up for membership , thanks all



I don’t think you will regret it ,well done imho


----------



## brucews (Nov 10, 2017)

Welcome to the club vidaloca, you should find wildcamping quite easy with a Vdub California, and in Scotland it's also a lot easier to find places; now that you have joined you can access the POIs and try out suitable locations.:drive:


----------



## wildebus (Nov 10, 2017)

welcome.

on the route you are thinking of, Eyemouth is a nice little detour to go and visit as well


----------

